# My new $1 chisel



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I picked up a 1 1/2" rusty socket chisel for a buck the other day. After cleaning it a little I uncovered a Shapleigh Hardware logo. A little research let me know it was a decent chisel and worth fixing up. I soaked it in rust remover then ground a new edge on it. 









It had a handle with it, but it was pretty small and looked like it was missing a cap. I decided to turn a new one out of Bois d'arc. 



















I flattened the back and honed it to 8000. I now own a quality tool that I can use every day. All it took was $1 and the knowledge I got from this group. Thank y'all for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice restore- nice handle.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice handle...nice save. Some days are just "GOOD".


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

What a nice job,:thumbsup:.... guess I better start saving for a lathe now


----------

